
Leeenux Linux 3.0 now available for netbooks - sinbsd
http://www.linuxcritic.com/leeenux-linux-30-netbooks/
======
dhimes
I'm using the mentioned UNR (Ubuntu Netbook Remix) and have been very
impressed. It's working great on the street-available Asus eeePC 1GB as a
Ubuntu/Win 7 dual-boot.

